# wo ist der Befehl pcimodules hin? [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs früher, im Paket pciutils enthalten, einen Befehl namens pcimodules, welcher einem sagte, welche Module man für die PCI-Karten braucht. 

Leider ist der wohl nicht mehr enthalten. Die Frage ist warum und vor allem gibts da nen Ersatz? 

Also ich fand das früher sehr sexy so wies war.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also ich kenne pcimodules gar nicht, aber bei lspci gibt es die Option -k: 

 *man lspci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>        -k     Show kernel drivers handling each device and also kernel modules
> 
> ...

 

Wäre das möglicherweise ein adäquater Ersatz für pcimodules?

----------

## tazinblack

Danke!

Ist nicht das selbe, aber dennoch funktionell!

----------

